# Schneebiken im Wiehengebirge



## discordius (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Nachbarn,

fährt jemand bei den aktuellen Witterungsbedingungen im Wiehengebirge? Ich versuche es zwar regelmäßig, aber so richtig gut komme ich nicht durch. Mit Spikes kann man auf vereisten Treckerspuren auf den Forstautobahnen noch einigermaßen fahren, abseits davon bleibe ich aber ständig im Schnee stecken. Der richtige Flow will sich leider nicht einstellen. Wo fahrt Ihr denn so? Mit ordentlichen Spikes die Rodelbahnen runter?


----------



## Peter88 (13. Februar 2010)

Haben es heute versucht..
Richtig Laune hat es aber net gemacht.

Bin dann nach hause gefahren und hab mich noch einmal aufs Rennrad gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe gestern auch eine "Ortsbegehung" am K-Wilhelm Berg gemacht - zu Fuß schon abenteuerlich, an Biken gar nicht zu denken. 20-30 cm neuer Schnee auf einer Alt-Schnee/Eisdecke - man weiß nie, ob man gerade auf Altschnee oder Eis unterwegs ist.

Ich bin dann Rolle gefahren und hab dabei Olympia im TV geschaut - ist wohl momentan gesünder.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## OWL_Biker (17. Februar 2010)

Bis Sonntag ist ja erstmal Tauwetter angesagt, nur im Wald auffem Berg kanns wohl noch sehr lange dauern bis das Eis weg ist.


----------



## exto (18. Februar 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Bis Sonntag ist ja erstmal Tauwetter angesagt, nur im Wald auffem Berg kanns wohl noch sehr lange dauern bis das Eis weg ist.



"Lange" is gut 

Ich würd eher "ewig" sagen. Ich war am Sonntag auf de anderen Seite (so um Vlotho) unterwegs. Ich möchte, glaube ich, gar nicht wirklich wissen, was unter dem Schnee noch alles so an Eis schlummert...

Ich hoffe mal, dass man in ein, zwei Wochen wenigstens mal wieder an der Weser oder am Kanal flache Kilometer bolzen kann und nicht mehr ständig zwischen den Autos rumgurken muss...


----------



## Jimmy (18. Februar 2010)

Ist wer dabei, ne kurze Trailrunde von Eis zu befreien? Ich würde die Arbeit wohl in Kauf nehmen ;-)


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Februar 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Ist wer dabei, ne kurze Trailrunde von Eis zu befreien? Ich würde die Arbeit wohl in Kauf nehmen ;-)



  Fang schon mal an....Schätze du brauchst knapp 2 Wochen. Dann hats aber eh getaut


----------



## poekelz (18. Februar 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Ist wer dabei, ne kurze Trailrunde von Eis zu befreien? Ich würde die Arbeit wohl in Kauf nehmen ;-)



Öhöm, wiel soll das gehen? "Trailrunde" hat ja nun auch was mit Strecke (>1000m) zu tun und mit nem Grubber durch den Wald fräsen ist wohl ziemlich illegal und auffällig dazu.

NEEE, geht gar nicht, oder?!

Frank


----------



## kris. (18. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hat er irgendwo nen Flammenwerfer versteckt 
Dürfte aber auch nicht viel legaler und unauffälliger sein als der Grubber...

kris.


----------



## exto (18. Februar 2010)

Na ja, auf den Trails ist ja nicht alles so fest gefahren und liegt auf Laub, Ästen usw. Wenn 10 Mann mit je einer Plattschüppe anrücken würden könnte da schon was geh'n.

Bleibt aber insgesammt schon ne bisschen schräge Idee. Bisschen so, wie die fette Eisbahn, die ich letzte Woche in Bahrain geseh'n habe...


----------



## Jimmy (18. Februar 2010)

Egal 
Es steht ne schräge Idee gegen biken, wo andere noch voraussichtlich 2 Wochen warten müssen. Ich glaub ich nehm einfach Eintritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (19. Februar 2010)

Genau ... Eintritt in den ersten und einzigen *Winterbikepark*  .. geräumt von Schnee und Eis 
Dann solltest Du aber noch RTL anrufen und eine offizielle Darstellung machen, dass dein neuer Bikepark im Gegensatz zu den Haupt- undvor allem Nebenstrassen vom Winterdienst bestens geräumt ist... 

Mach' Fotos - ich bin gespannt   biken lebt auch von schrägen Ideen...


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2010)

schräge Idee aber ich wäre dabei gewesen, wenns in LK gewesen wäre


----------



## poekelz (19. Februar 2010)

Bin heute Nachmittag mal von uns hoch zur Kahlen Wart geradelt.

Ja Schutzbleche hätte man besser mitgenommen, da ca. ab Oberbauschaft die Straßen nicht mehr trocken waren...

Ich hab versucht den Weg unterhalb der K-Wart Bühne zu fahren - keine Chance - nicht mal bis zum Abzweig zur Treppe bin ich gekommen...eine seltsame Mischung aus Schnee und Eismatsch - man sinkt ungefähr bis zur Felge drin ein, hat aber NULL Kraftschluss - hab die Karre wieder zurückgeschoben und bin dann artig weiter Straße gefahren. 

Also Freunde Wald, dauert noch ein zwei Wochen - in diesem Jahr kann die Rennradfraktion mal früher fahren. Egal schön war´s trotzem bei 6-7° (natürlich nicht aufm Berg) kommen schon erste Frühlingsgefühle auf 

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## discordius (21. Februar 2010)

Ganz so schlimm wie letzte Woche war es heute im Wald nicht. Die Wege, die durch Forstmaschinen etwas verdichtet waren, konnte ich teilweise fahren. Mit genug Schwung ging es dann sogar einigermaßen, zu langsam darf man halt nicht werden, dann bleibt man zu schnell stecken. Echte Steigungen halte ich so aber nicht durch. Teilweise gibt es aber wirklich noch Wege, die aus reinen Eisflächen bestehen, da haben die Spikes aber wenigstens mehr Grip als im Sülzschnee.
Wird aber Zeit, dass alles taut und wieder trocknet und ich die Spikeclaws wieder loswerde. Die Rollen in etwa so gut wie Hinkelsteine.


----------



## Peter88 (21. Februar 2010)

nächste woche regen und über 6 grad. das rockt den schnee


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Februar 2010)

Es ging so .... Heute rund um Lübbecke waren die Hauptwege (wenigstens) fahrbar. Teilweise bleiben nur 30 cm breite Trassen, die von irgendwelchen Waldfahrzeugen vorgeplättet wurden, aber immerhin. War mehr was für die Kraft und die Balance als für den Flow, aber das war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten. 
Also - noch ne Woche Tauwetter und nächstes Wochenende dann vielleicht schon wieder richtiges MTB!!??!! 

Es wird besser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2010)

dann schonmal viel Spaß , ich werde euch vom KH aus zugucken, man war das fies als ich das letzte mal Blick auf die Trails hatte 

passt auf eure Gräten auf Jungs


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2010)

Schon wieder KH?? 
 Holen sie dir das Altmetall aus der Schulter oder hast wieder nen Stunt hingelegt...?? 
Wenn das so weitergeht, hast Du wirklich Zeit als Foren-Admin...

Beste Besserung ...


----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2010)

Danke  jaja zwingt ihr mich mal in die Rolle rein, ne ich werds machen denke ich 

Die holen das Metall raus. Schade nur das ich am gleichen Tag wieder nach Hause darf, sonst hätten wir mal ein Bikertreffen am KH machen können  Nein, ich bin schon froh das es so flott laufen wird


----------



## Jimmy (28. Februar 2010)

Schnee ist weg, Trails sind frei 

Nur das Strumintermezzo wird mich heute kurzzeitig abhalten.


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Februar 2010)

Hi.
War heute in BadOe Ecke "Krause Buche". Es lag gar kein Schnee mehr und der Boden war recht griffig (mit Wetscreams).
Tat mal wieder gut 'ne Runde zu heizen!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## OWL_Biker (28. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte heute auch meine erste Runde seit längerem drehen (wurde vorher abgehalten durch vereiste Straßen, Krankheit und zuletzt Lernstress) und was passiert?!?!

Erster Platten meiner MTB Karriere nach 120 km mit dem Bike.
Und ich war noch nicht einmal im Gelände unterwegs, sondern auf der Straße auf dem Weg nach Hause, wollte danach noch ins Gelände.
Also meine Tagesbilanz: 9km! :-(


----------



## hw_univega (6. März 2010)

War gerade von Rödinghausen aus im Wiehengebirge unterwegs. Bergauf in Richtung Nonnenstein (bin nicht ganz oben gewesen) war zweimal Schieben angesagt, aber am Waldrand herrliches Fahren durch den Neuschnee.


----------



## poekelz (8. März 2010)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen, vorallem der Sturm Xynthia hat im Wiehen für ordentlich Kleinholz gesucht, auf den Wegen zwischen K-Wart und der B239 konnte man vielerorts kaum mehr als 250m am Stück zu fahren ohne wieder über umgestürzte Bäume klettern zu müssen.
Auf der Nordseite (z.B. auf dem Weg vom Kamm zum Wartturm) lag unter dem Neuschnee noch eine Alt-Schnee/Eisdecke, die Biken nahezu unmöglich machte.

...aber das Wetter war wenigstens schön 

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## demo14 (9. März 2010)

wie fast überall wo zugeschlage hat
na ja  des is halt a besondere winter dies jahr
nett versage es frühjahr kummt bald
gott sei dank
dann gehts wieder richtig los
des wird e a supra summer  geil


----------



## No_Limits (9. April 2010)

bin die letzten Wochenenden immer da durch - das werden immer mehr Bäume die da quer liegen - gar nicht schön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

Schade das diesen Winter kaum Schnee lag - da hab ich richtig Lust drauf!


----------



## poekelz (21. Januar 2012)

...vielleicht kommt ja noch was - der Winter ist noch lange nicht vorbei!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

das stimmt! ich rechne sogar damit zu meinem Geburtstag Schnee zuhaben


----------



## Peter88 (21. Januar 2012)

Dezember 2010





Schnee ist ok, aber letzten winter war das zu viel...

*** Ich hab das Bild mal eingefügt. Rechts neben dem Bild auf "BBC Code einblenden" klicken und die gewünschte Größe suchen. Dann einen der BBC Codes kopieren und hier einfach nur einfügen 

LG JENSeits


----------

